
Yvette Borup Andrews: Photographing Central Asia (2018) - lermontov
https://publicdomainreview.org/2018/01/10/yvette-borup-andrews-photographing-central-asia/
======
contingencies
_Camps and Trails_ is a good read, at least the Yunnan section, if a little
travelogueish.

